# Congo Hair Fly Material



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

It is actually really good for the price Blaminack. That website is pure gold! Very very inexpensive and the materials are reasonably high quality. With that being said, my only complaint is, that if any hooks get anywhere near it the tangle is astronomical, so just keep your flies separate and youll be fine. 

The material itself sheds water like mad AND it keeps its shape, so how you tie it is how it will look wet or dry.

-swordfish


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the info. I am thinking of mullet and other bait fish patterns, and Kwan style bodies etc. Also the color variety is cool, especially when you get so much variety at once.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

I got a bunch of this stuff in not too long ago and love it! There might be a slight difference between congo and EP, but I can't find it! 
My only complaint, is it took a while to ship. It took so long, I forgot what I ordered. I was apparently on a crab kick when I ordered this stuff, because I got a lot of natural colors, but that was a while ago! 
I did some kwans though, they look like kwans to me, although we dont throw a lot of them here. Ill post pics when I can get my new camera figured out.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

it has a little bit different texture and I think a bit more of a matte finish, but its definitely fishable stuff. If you use rubber leg material the bug leg stuff is an incredible deal compared to the usual small packs you find elsewhere.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I haven't got it in yet. Timeflies, should you tie more of those Kwans and have no use for them in your area, I'll be glad to dispose of them for you. LOL


----------

